# Intermediate Snowboard Recommendation



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

I doubt you could even find a second hand setup for $300......


----------



## JackyLin (Dec 18, 2011)

I have seen many discounted packages for below 300. I was just wondering what are some setups with good reviews. Plus, I mentioned that its not a hard budget.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

I can't speak for the bindings that are offered but I have the Sierra Crew (now trusnow.com) and I really like the board. Durability is an issue however, especially the top sheet.

A package from them (board and bindings) will go about $350.

It might be easier to decide what you want -- versus what you want to spend -- and go from there.

Another suggestion would be to check out "non-traditional" retailers. I don't think of REI as a snowboard store but have gotten great prices there in the past.


----------



## JackyLin (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks Sangster, I am looking at the Sierra Crew right now also, and it looks like a nice board. I agree with what you said on deciding what I want, but what are some questions I should ask myself when answering that? Thanks!


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

backcountry.com has some snowboards for cheap. BA likes the Omatic decks and last I checked there were some going for the low $200s which may leave enough for a pair of bindings to total $300 - $350.


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

My advice would be - seeing as you've already spent (....wasted) say 10 weeks at $100 p/w rental - spend that on your setup!!!

I guess you must be pretty ok by now after 70+ days riding so why not get something to match your level of skill? If I had $300 to spend on a setup I wouldn't even consider buying new - I would be looking for something a few years old with some advanced technology for it's time. In the main people are turning to rockers and hybrid rockers.

Lib Tech, Never Summer, Arbor, and Bataleon have grip technologies that people here rave about. Do you do much park really? I think it's easy to forget what your true love is when buying because you want your board to be able to do everything - but it can't - so pick one that can do your favourite things best of all!

If you mainly bomb groomers and POW runs and only dabble in the park then get something more heavily focussed on charging (directional/directional twin) i.e. Never Summer Heritage (for one). If you want a board to revolutionise your park riding and take you away from the groomers get a soft twin.... Signal Park Rocker....

From what you have said (taking in the park laps too) I would recommend an Arbor Westmark/Blacklist or Never Summer Proto CT or Bataleon Evil Twin or one of those Savage Horsepower Lib Tech boards (they look evil), maybe but these are all more than $300 themselves I'm guessing! 

Problem is you get what you pay for....


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

davidj said:


> backcountry.com has some snowboards for cheap. BA likes the Omatic decks and last I checked there were some going for the low $200s which may leave enough for a pair of bindings to total $300 - $350.


I think boots were supposed to be in the price range too....

(Heard good things about the Omatic Extr Txtr if you can find one)


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

JackyLin said:


> I have seen many discounted packages for below 300. I was just wondering what are some setups with good reviews. Plus, I mentioned that its not a hard budget.


Whoops... sorry, when I PM'd you, I didn't realize you wanted to get an entire setup for $300 (I just thought you wanted a board). No... I would say 99.99% of the board, boots, and binding packages under $300 are not very good.

For once thing... your boots are REALLY important and they *MUST FIT* you *PERFECTLY*. I can safely say that it is ignorant or foolish to buy a boot that doesn't fit you well. Note I'm not saying that you have spend a lot money for a good fitting boot... my friend found boots for 93 cents (yes less than a dollar!) at an REI used goods sale that fit her great (best. buy. ever.) I'm just saying that out of 100 boot models, say only about 10 of them fit you well... what are the chances that exact boot is going to be in a snowboard package AND be in a snowboard package for less than $300. I'd say you have better chances buying a lottery ticket.

Since everyone's foot is shaped different, it is difficult/impossible to know what boot will fit you a priori. I like Nitro boots because I have super skinny ankles and my heel lifts in any other brand boot (Burton, Salomon, 32, etc)... so * Go to a store... try a lot of boots*... find the one that fits you *perfectly*. It should be snugly touching every part of your foot (no roomy areas) including the front of your toes (touching, but not curled/knuckled). The liner will pack out half a size with a few days use and your toes automatically receded a bit if you are bending your knees properly. Flex the boots (squat in a snowboard stance) and make sure there are no areas that pinch or pressure point you (it will be 100 times worse when you are snowboarding... so if you feel it in the shop, that boot is not for you). Ok... now buy that boot what model, cost, lacing system, etc it has... nothing else is as important as fit (go ahead and see if you can get the boot cheap online as well... but you have to go to an actual shop and try boots first).

If you have money leftover... buy a cheap board (152-156 length) and bindings (anything that can fits your boot well)... as the boots are the most important factor in giving you good performance is your boots.
If you don't, rent a board and bindings... Seriously... I understand you want to have great equipment and not spend a lot (who doesn't?)... but you admit that you've been "stupidly" (quoting your own post) wasting hundreds of dollars renting your gear, don't be stupid and try to skimp on buying the properly fitting boots. So pay now... or your feet will pay on the mountain.


----------



## JackyLin (Dec 18, 2011)

that was some very useful advice, and great recommendations by different users. Thank you all so much. I will be trying out new boots to find the best one for me. What are some used boards/bindings that you guys would suggests for my purpose? There were suggestions on Never Summer Heritage, Proto CT, Bataleon Evil Twin(I only mentioned these since they have sizes that fit me), I was wondering if there are past year models that are similar and would make good used board purchases? Thank you!


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

The Evil Twin is a great board, can't go wrong with Bataleon, the TBT is really good for intermediate boarders too. 

For $300 you're going to have to buy used, start checking ebay and craigslist for deals. A couple years ago I had 2 boards stolen in one season so I decided to stop buying new. I got an old Palmer Honeycomb for $100 and some bindings for $50 on ebay, still had my old boots, can't steal 'em when they're on my feet. Buy the boots new, try them on and walk around in them for a while. Just about anything you find will be better than rental crap.


----------



## JackyLin (Dec 18, 2011)

so I did a little research, and am really liking the Never Summer Proto CT. I also saw Burton Custom Flying V and Burton Process Flying V, what do you guys think about those two for my purposes? Also, if I get any of these three boards, what are some suggestions on the binding for them? Thanks!


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

JackyLin said:


> so I did a little research, and am really liking the Never Summer Proto CT. I also saw Burton Custom Flying V and Burton Process Flying V, what do you guys think about those two for my purposes? Also, if I get any of these three boards, what are some suggestions on the binding for them? Thanks!


Proto CT is a great board (I have a 154 myself), but I think it is a little over-hyped-must-get-board for the 2012 season (think Tickle Me Elmo) due to the viral nature of internet information. Again, it's a great board... but only if it matches your riding style (a lot of park, and some freeriding), preferences (medium stiff, snappy board made more for ollies and less for butters/jibs), and snow conditions (not all ice as it isn't super damp... or all powder as it doesn't float amazingly). 

Good luck on getting a Proto CT for cheap (the board just came out this season). There is actually a barely used Proto CT 154 on ebay that someone on this forum is selling (so clearly they didn't think it was their cup of tea)
2012 Neversummer Proto CT Snowboard 154 | eBay

For what you are doing, the SL is another very good option (even though it isn't the hottest, latest new thing). I wouldn't recommend the Heritage as you sound like you spend more than say 20% of your time in the park.

The Burton Custom Flying V sounds would be a good fit for what you want, but I haven't ridden (only rode the 2010 regular camber version) it so I can't specifically recommend it. Never heard of the Burton Process.


----------



## JackyLin (Dec 18, 2011)

I think my distribution would be like 50% in the park and 50% elsewhere. Would the proto ct be a good board for that?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

JackyLin said:


> I think my distribution would be like 50% in the park and 50% elsewhere. Would the proto ct be a good board for that?


That's what it was designed for.

but now you've jumped your budget big time. I know you said it wasn't a hard budget, you got gearheaditis, which I suffer from. $100 - 300 - $500. That's my progression in one season


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

JackyLin said:


> I think my distribution would be like 50% in the park and 50% elsewhere. Would the proto ct be a good board for that?


Yes it would.


----------

